# advise needed for fishing Pine Island sound



## jester2844 (Mar 25, 2012)

My wife and I will be staying at Tarpon lodge and was wondering if any of you could give me some advise on where to start fishing. I will be taking my 17 tower skiff. Thanks in advance


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Flats just outside of jug creek.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> where to start fishing


Right off their dock!


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Work the shorelines along all the keys surrounding Water Turkey Basin, especially during the high tides.  You'll find some really nice reds out there.  There's also a huge flat just north of Tarpon Lodge with lots of potholes.


----------

